# Insane Guthrie Govan fretless guitar blues jam



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

He makes it look so easy. Most stuff I hear on fretless is out there. But this is pretty straightforward tasty blues jamming.

[YouTube]1PyOZhgQnvU[/YouTube]


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

That stainless steel fretboard is pretty cool.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool. He's brilliant to start with, but that's fantastic work. 

For a while I had a fretless neck on one of my Telecasters. Loads of fun, but I didn't use it as much as I'd hoped. Maybe it's time to try it again...not that I could hold a candle to Govan's shadow.

Thanks for that.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

his comping /bass style lines while the other guy is soloing are actually cooler to me then his own lead playing here.his playing is awesome all around.but the way he switches from playing lead to backing the other guy up while actually drawing more attention to his own playing,as an another poster put it,seemingly effortlessly....just shows his chops,and how inventive and musical he is.

it makes me want to try a fretless guitar. i actually thought of removing the frets on an old squier tele and filling in the gaps.. but theres the fretboard use,and loss of sustain issues. and from what i understand,any guitar that has a board made to deal with those issues,like steel or glass(which i BELIEVE ned everett's guitar is made of,i could be wrong) are pretty damn expensive.

wicked. thanks for posting this 

Bobby


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Though I simply pulled the frets of my Tele and filled the slots with a hardwood veneer, I wonder how hard it would be to laminate a stainless steel veneer on the fretboard. 

Anyone tried bonding steel to wood?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

what if instead of having frets,you had frets but it was like a sheet in between each,like fretwire except going the width of the fingerboard rather then being "skinny". so you could like,have the frets in the slots,which would hold it to the neck,but itd all be steel......any of that make sense? lol i just kinda had a picture in my head when i read what you said.

Bobby


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

He is an incredible player, and the reverse slide stuff is really cool ... but as with most shredders, once he starts the blazing speed runs I just kinda gloss over and lose interest. I have heard him play some absolutely beautiful pieces (when he lets the music breath), but I just can't listen to constant scale runs for more than a couple minutes without getting exhausted/bored.

I agree with Bobby, I think his rhythm playing on this song is much stronger than his lead (though the other guitarist is really drowning him out and kind of ruining it imho).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Bobby said:


> what if instead of having frets,you had frets but it was like a sheet in between each,like fretwire except going the width of the fingerboard rather then being "skinny". so you could like,have the frets in the slots,which would hold it to the neck,but itd all be steel......any of that make sense? lol i just kinda had a picture in my head when i read what you said.
> 
> Bobby


If I understand you, it would be hard to engineer, but yeah it would stay attached!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

yeah i should have said the whole "width and length" of the fretboard rather then just "width". but im pretty sure you got what i meant. 

i just play,i really dont know much about guitar construction and modifications at all really. i mean i wouldnt be able to do anything that went beyond simple repairs and such. but like i said,i just got that picture when i read what you wrote. how is it made on the vigier guitars? i guess i shouldnt be so damn lazy and just look it up myself,lol

Bobby

Edit: i just went on the site. it says the neck is carbon and maple,10/90. but it doesnt really explain beyond that.how the steel is attached or bonded or whatever,to the neck. so someone who actually knows something will have to explain all this to someone as ignorant as me,someday


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

iaresee said:


> He makes it look so easy. Most stuff I hear on fretless is out there. But this is pretty straightforward tasty blues jamming.
> 
> [YouTube]1PyOZhgQnvU[/YouTube]


I think that this is proof that once you start to "shred" everything you do sounds like superfast scales as opposed to music. Don't get me wrong, I'm in awe of his technique, but the piece, the efects and particularily the superfast arpeggiated solos don't sound like the blues to me.


----------

